# [SOLVED] Xbox Live Router Problems



## yusefl

I have a Wired Belkin F5D5231-4 router and keep getting the connection interrupted error when playing on Xbox Live.

I have Created a static IP address
DMZ the IP address
and opened ports 2074 3074 87-89 UDP and TCP
i have also updated the firmware
and disabled the router firewall

yet the problem still persists. i thought it may be the disk as it had some scratches but the same happens with my on console version.

i have a 4mb connection and run 2 computers and my xbox off from this connection, i dont no if that is to much to run at the same time and is the cause of my problem?

and yes i know i could connected my modem straight to my xbox but i need my internet on both computers still.

Any advise would be great i really need some help. I just want to play call of duty!!!!!!!


----------



## Van Hel Singh

*Re: Xbox Live Router Problems*

Have you tried connecting your 360 into your modem? Just to see if the problem is definetly your router.


----------



## yusefl

*Re: Xbox Live Router Problems*

yea works fine


----------



## yusefl

*Re: Xbox Live Router Problems*

any one else with this problem my solution was but a new router i bought a d-link router and not one problem. old router on ebay


----------



## RedCBRF4i

I am getting the Connection Interruption message constantly while playing call of duty 4. My 360 is connected directly to my cable modem. No Router. When this happens I have to turn my xbox off and back on and then sign back in. Then it happens all over again. Can Someone please help out?:upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Can you state the exact error


----------



## RedCBRF4i

it says connection interrupted. Then i get booted from Xbox Live. And i have to restart


----------



## stretcy79

was there any news on this as i am getting the same thing??

I have a wired router the belkin 4 port model f5d5231-4 kicks me off then start again only get 4 mins play if im lucky


----------



## yusefl

i never sorted my problem, my only advice is that i managed to sell my router on ebay and get £15 and bought a d-link router from pc world for only £20 never had a problem since


----------



## stretcy79

ok cheers yusefl i'll try that mate see what happens thanx 

any connection problems at all?

also was that wireless or wired as i can only go wired??


----------



## yusefl

thats the wireless router but you can still use it as a wired router as it has 4 ports for wires plus the ability for wireless. with this D link ive only ever had connection interruption about 3 times and it seemed that every one playin had the same problem. i chose this one because i saw this site 
http://games.dlink.com/products/xbox_live_compatible.asp

if you do get this router the instructions to port forward can be found here
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-524/BitTorrent.htm
the ports to open are 3037 3034 and 88 on both UDP and TCP (if you need help with that be sure to ask)

i dont think you have to port forward with this router but i did any way just to make sure i didnt get any more connectin errors


----------



## stretcy79

well i have a wireless g mimo plus wireless router but if i used that how would i keep people out from hacking into it basically use it like you said as wired but without the wireless working?


----------



## yusefl

well the wireless router has its own firewall and stuff to keep out hackers, if im honest im not to knowledgeable about this but ive not had a problem with mine and i think the only problem that can happen is that ppl can gain internet access from your router i.e you neighbours, but your computer itself shouldnt be at threat.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

If you don't want the wireless, then i think you might be able to take the antenna out of the router. However, as long as you have security on your router you'll be fine.


----------



## stretcy79

ah i see and how you go about doing router security?

cheers


----------



## Van Hel Singh

You may already have a WEP key on your router. But just to be sure, go to command prompt, type in ipconfig, note down your default gateway. Type in the address of your default gateway (should be something like 192.168.X.X) into your internet browser. You'll then get a page from where you can edit the settings of your router, if you do some searching you'll be able to find security, make sure it is enabled. If it isn't then enable WEP key, it will have to be 10 characters long and make sure you don't forget it (this website will help you create a WEP key if you need it http://www.andrewscompanies.com/tools/wep.asp). If it prompts you for a password and username it should be something like username is admin and password is password. If thats not correct then look through your router manual. If you want to possibly save some time then look on the back of your router, it may have a WEP key on it, if it does, then there will be no need to enable security as it will already have it activated by default. Thats quite alot to take in but if you need any help then don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## stretcy79

thankyou your a star will try that whe i have some time i tried to set that up when i went wireless but wouldnt work but willtry like you say 

cheers van hel singh


----------



## stretcy79

been doing it now bought the dkt 110 but now and then it has hissy fits says cable is in then out but not often you reckon this is xbox live?


----------



## Van Hel Singh

could possibly be a faulty wire. I'm unsure.


----------



## stretcy79

right sorted again lol cheers van hel

was a dodgy cable so thats sorted now but another i am using my original wireless but used it as wired it works better now for some reason, but when starting comp up it seems to forget settings and i have to open internet explorer and diagnose fault thing i do this then its fine, so any ideas on that one here is the log of the process

Last diagnostic run time: 12/04/07 15:48:05 HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 
info HTTP: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com. 
info HTTPS: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com. 



DNS Client Diagnostic 
DNS - Not a home user scenario 

info Using Web Proxy: no 
info Resolving name ok for (www.microsoft.com): yes 
No DNS servers 

DNS failure 




Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway 

info The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settings:Enabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server: Proxy Bypass list: 
info Could not get proxy settings via the Automatic Proxy Configuration mechanism 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.xxx.x.x 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.xxx.x.x 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
warn Hostname www.microsoft.com could not be resolved (Error code 0x2afc). Could be either gateway or DNS issue 
action Automated repair: Renew IP address 
action Releasing the current IP address... 
action Successfully released the current IP address 
action Renewing the IP address... 
action Successfully renewed the current IP address 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.xxx.x.x 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.xxx.x.x 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info TCP port 80 on host xxx.xx.xxx.xxx was successfully reached 
info The Internet host www.microsoft.com was successfully reached 
info The default gateway is OK 



IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table 

info The default route is valid 
info The loopback route is valid 
info The local host route is valid 
info The local subnet route is valid 
Invalid ARP cache entries 

action The ARP cache has been flushed 



IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.xxx.x.x 



Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled 

Wireless - User SSID 

Wireless - First time setup 

Wireless - Radio off 

Wireless - Out of range 

Wireless - Hardware issue 

Wireless - Novice user 

Wireless - Ad-hoc network 

Wireless - Less preferred 

Wireless - 802.1x enabled 

Wireless - Configuration mismatch 

Wireless - Low SNR 




WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers. 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection 8, Device=Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC #2, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection. 


excuse the X but this is just in case


----------

